

Ask HN: Why does everyone hate Paypal? - andreash


======
shdon
Basically, you can get all you need to know by reading
[http://www.paypalsucks.com/](http://www.paypalsucks.com/) and by searching HN
for "paypal". You'll get all the horror stories of how they treat customers
and merchants, blocking accounts, freezing funds... through automated
algorithms or for reasons that make no sense to the account holders.
Sometimes, but not always, those reasons are stated in the terms of service,
but some are quite vague and open to interpretation or at the very least
unreasonable.

